
Sadly, this is not The Onion - rahuldottech
http://theon1on.com/
======
chmielewski
Science\Tech tab takes you to ICR "The Institute for Creation Research is a
Creationist apologetics institute in Dallas, Texas that specializes in media
promotion of pseudoscientific creation science and interpretation of the
Genesis creation narrative as a historical event."

Sports takes you to a League of Legends page...

I'd say it's a joke of a website but not exactly a usable joke website with
replay value like The Onion or Riveting News.

------
sideshowmel
Reminds me of fark.com, outrageous news stories that are sadly real.

